# CERT CAR AND EQUIPMENT



## CERTVoll1993 (Jan 24, 2017)

CERT Car And Equipment Pictures 

Shots Of The Car


----------



## NPO (Feb 13, 2017)

What are the details of your CERT program. This seems like a fairly capable vehicle. I see several medical bags, AED, oxygen, and a scoop stretcher. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 13, 2017)

http://ambulance.vic.gov.au/community-education/volunteers/

Interesting. Where are the CERT vehicles stationed? What kind of response time do the CERT teams have, and how long until the ambulance shows? How are y'all notified/dispatched? Can you execute a patient refusal and/or "no patient", or does the company ambulance have to arrive on-scene?


----------



## CERTVoll1993 (Feb 14, 2017)

depends on the CERT Team some teams take the car home with one crew members or others store it at a local building eg fire station, we keep our car in the shed at the bush nursing center, our response time is we have 8mins after the pager goes off to get to the car and respond on the radio then we roll we are notified by pager from the 000 call at the same time as the ambulance crew and in our area case the duty bush nurse as well , ambulance times can depend on where the nearest ambulance is our closet ACO ambulance crew are 25mins away and closest paramedic ambulance crew are 35mins away, we can lest ESTA know that that patient dose not require transport so yes we can cancel the ambulance.

As for skill set and medications 


skill set is 

advanced first aid 
remote area first aid 
advanced resuscitation
patient assessment 
basic airway management
suction  
emergency child birth
trauma care 
basic cardiac management 
diabetic management 
asthma and respiratory management
pain relief
spinal management  

medications we can use are 
Epi-Pen auto injectors adult and pedi 
Aspirin 
Gluagon
Oral Glucose 
Angine
Ipratropium Bromide (Atrovent) 
Methoxyflurane (Penthrox)
Oxygen
Salbutamol Nebules
Salbutamole Inhlaer 
Intranasal Fentanyl
Paracetamol 
Children Paracetamol 
Ondansetron Waflers

there is talk we may get Adrenaline Ampules for injection and nebulization
as well as naloxone and they may also bring back entonox but we will wait and see with them


----------



## NPO (Feb 14, 2017)

This is far and above our CERT team who mostly get food and more how to turn off gas meters. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CERTVoll1993 (Feb 15, 2017)

Our CERT are run by the ambulance service as are the RAN (remote area nurse) responders


----------

